# 4 week summer BMQ CFB kingston 2013



## 1hSarnia92 (8 Jun 2013)

So basically I am just wondering if anyone knows any information on a reserve BMQ in Kingston Ontario this upcoming July? Or is anyone going to be attending this course? One of my units CO's mentioned the possibility of a BMQ in Kingston starting on the 3rd of July but that's all he knew. Would all of the training be done at the RMC in Kingston? I'm just curious because I have never been to CFB Kingston. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MikeL (8 Jun 2013)

1hSarnia92 said:
			
		

> One of my units CO's mentioned the possibility of a BMQ in Kingston starting on the 3rd of July but that's all he knew.



Your unit only has 1 CO, he/she is the unit commander.  There will also be OCs who are the company/squadron/battery commanders, and Platoon/Troop commanders, etc




			
				1hSarnia92 said:
			
		

> Would all of the training be done at the RMC in Kingston? I'm just curious because I have never been to CFB Kingston.


RMC is not part of CFB Kingston, also I'm confident that a Reserve BMQ course would not be run out of RMC.  If a BMQ is run in Kingston, I assume it would be run out of a reserve armoury or somewhere on CFB Kingston.  I believe some new barracks went up in Kingston on the CFSCE side plus a new/large mess.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jun 2013)

It the EW Reg't running the course, AFAIK.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jun 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> It the EW Reg't running the course, AFAIK.



Yes, 21 EW is running the course, led by their Reserve Sqn.

As for details, are you loaded on this course? If you are, joining instructions should have been sent by now, or will be out shortly and they contain the info you need.

Skeletor: They're using McNaughton side, only use the new dining facility on the Vimy side. For quarters, the BMQ-L thats running now was housed haphazardly in the mods (B-77). AFAIK they are working on getting them into proper quad rooms for subsequent courses.


----------



## 1hSarnia92 (13 Jun 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm just wondering if anyone else is loaded on the bmq for July 3rd at CFB Kingston? I only know of a few RCR guys and another 1H guy but Just want to know how large of a class it will be.


----------



## PteAJL (14 Jun 2013)

I was just sworn in today, and I was told that I would be loaded on to the summer course in Kingston if there were any openings.

32 Svc Bn, where is everyone else coming from?


----------



## 1hSarnia92 (25 Jun 2013)

I'm coming from 1h Armoured Recce in Sarnia Ontario but I still havent heard whether i'll be loaded onto the course or not..


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jun 2013)

1hSarnia92 said:
			
		

> I only know of a few RCR guys and another 1H guy but Just want to know how large of a class it will be.



Upwards of 50 students.


----------



## PteAJL (25 Jun 2013)

does anyone know hat kit we need to being? or health documenta or anything like that?


----------



## Jammer (25 Jun 2013)

Look at your joining instructions.


----------



## MikeL (25 Jun 2013)

PteAJL said:
			
		

> does anyone know hat kit we need to being? or health documenta or anything like that?



Like Jammer said,  all that info will be in your joining instructions.  Also,  I hope your spelling will be a lot better in your autobiography then it is on here, otherwise I see rewrites in your future


----------



## PteAJL (25 Jun 2013)

My apologies, that post was from my phone, its extremely old in inaccurate. 

I haven't received my joining instructions yet, should I be receiving them soon?


----------



## Teager (25 Jun 2013)

Ask your unit clerk for them. They will probably attach them to your claim and route letter which you MUST bring with you.


----------



## SNAFU (27 Jun 2013)

I am a Vehicle Tech for 31 Svc Bn (Lon) and I will be attending this course. Anyone know what the 4 hooks on the kit list are? No one in my unit knew. 
Also, anyone arriving on Sunday?


----------



## Robert0288 (28 Jun 2013)

4 hooks might refer to coat hangers.  White, plastic coat hangers.


----------



## SNAFU (28 Jun 2013)

Thanks. I am going to clothing today to try and get it all sorted out.


----------



## a_majoor (28 Jun 2013)

1hSarnia92 said:
			
		

> Would all of the training be done at the RMC in Kingston?



Based on seeing a few of the young "gentlemen" around town, I hope basic training _is_ being carried out in RMC... >


----------



## PteAJL (28 Jun 2013)

The training will not be done at RMC.
the joining instructions say that it will be done at CFB Kingston.


----------



## PteAJL (28 Jun 2013)

The joining instructions ask that we bring documentation showing we have either a current CF EXPRES or Land Force Command Personal Fitness Standard evaluation.
I wasn't given this at my unit.
This is going to cause a few problems isn't it.


----------



## MikeL (28 Jun 2013)

PteAJL, again.. have you spoken with your unit about this? Or are you now just reading your joining instructions for the first time?

When does the course start? July 3rd? If so you are able too speak with your unit on Monday about this.  Until then, do not over think things and assume everything will cause you problems.  You are not the first person your unit has sent on BMQ, so relax a little.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jun 2013)

Monday? Isn't there some kind of holiday that day?


----------



## PteAJL (28 Jun 2013)

Its Canada day, but I am required to report in for BMQ.


----------



## Robert0288 (28 Jun 2013)

A bunch of reserve courses are all starting on Tuesday at CFSCE as well.  Make's Canada Day a travel day for a lot of people.


----------



## MikeL (29 Jun 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Monday? Isn't there some kind of holiday that day?



  Oops, my bad.  Forgot about that.


----------

